# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ποιά  κεραία  προτεινετε

## VAGOURAS

Χρόνια  πολλά  σε  ολους.
Παιδια  θελω  βοηθεια  για  επιλογη  κεραιας.Δουλευω  μια  ground  plane  με  3  radials  τα  οποια  εχουν περιπου  135  μοιρες  γωνια  σε  σχεση  με  το  καθετο.Μηπως  αν  τα  radials  ηταν  οριζοντια  (παραλληλα  με  το  εδαφος) θα  ηταν  καλύτερα;.
Η  αδυναμια  που  εχω  ειναι  η  εξης:Ειμαι  περικυκλωμενος  απο  πολυκατοικιες  και  μετα  απο  πολλες  δοκιμες  με  την ground  plane  και  το  απλο  διπολο  δεν  ειδα  καποια  αισθητη  διαφορα.Τις  τοποθετω  οσο  πιο  ψηλα  μπορω  και  εχω  πολλες  διαλειψεις  σε  ενα  μονο  συγκεκριμενο  πολυκατοικημενο  σημειο  της  πολης  2  χιλιομετρα  μακρυα, ενω  σε  ολα  τα  υπολοιπα  σημεια  κυκλικα  τα  παω  καλα.Φυσικα  ειτε  βγαινω  με  5  βαττ  ειτε  με  35  ειναι  σχεδον  το  ιδιο.(Δυστυχως  αποκλειω  την  τοποθετηση  κατευθυνομενης  διοτι  χτυπαει  στο  ματι  και  χανω  εντελως  την  κυκλικη  εκπομπη  που  ειναι  απαραιτητη).Ποια  προτεινετε  για  εκπομπη  με  λιγο  ενισχυμενη  εκπομπη  προς  μια  κατευθυνση;αν  βαλω  εναν  κατευθυντηρα  στο  καθετο  της  ground  plane(το  εκανα  αλλα  δεν  ειχα  τη  δυνατοτητα  να μετακινω  το  στοιχειο  μπρος  πισω)ειναι  λαθος;
 και  πως  ειναι  κατασκευασμενη  η  5/8;
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  εκ  των  προτερων  για  τις  απαντησεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

γω προτεινω να κανεις ενα διπολο με προσαρμογη gamma match με ανακλαστηρα για να εχεις καπως κατευθυνομενη εκπομπη. εγω περισυ ειχα φτιαξει ενα και με κατευθυντηρα και με δοκιμη στη Θεσσαλονικη πηγε πολυ καλα. Βεβεα πρεπει να παιξεις με τα μηκη του σωληνα gamma match και του εσωτερικου RG του gamma ωστε να μην εχεις στασιμα. Ιδιως RG ειχα βαλει μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που βγαινει απο τον τυπο του σχεδιου που στελνω πιο κατω.Και σωληνακι μεγαλυτερο εβαλα.

----------


## electron

Ακόμα και ένα απλό διπολάκι να φτιάξεις με ένα ανακλαστήρα πίσω,σε απόσταση L/4 πάλι θα είναι καλά.Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα εξακολουθείς να μην έχεις την θεαματική διαφορά.Αυτό που θές βασικα΄για την περίπτωσή σου είναι πρώτα το ύψος και μετά η μεγαλύτερη ισχύς για να καλύψεις τα κενά που αναφέρεις και συ της εκπομπής σου.

----------


## VAGOURAS

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Παλαιότερα το περιοδικο Τεχνικη Εκλογη ειχε δημοσιεύσει ένα απλο αλλα δοκιμασμεντο σχέδιο collinear με δυο ανοιχτά δίπολα κυκλικής όμως εκπομπής.Εάν την κατασκευάσεις με boom & στοιχεία λεπτά, η κεραια θα ακτινοβολεί πολυ καλα, έχει δε μικρη αντίσταση στον αερα, αρα τη σηκώνεις άνετα ψηλά και το κόστος κατασκευής είναι χαμηλό.
Το ίδιο αποτελέσμαβέβαια μπορεις να επιτύχεις  και μεσω collinear 2 διπόλων με gamma match δίπολα.Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως το βάρος θα είναι πολυ περισσότερο αλλα απαιτείται πολυ καλη μηχανικη κατασκευή και θα σου κρατήσει περίσσότερο στο χρόνο.Δοκιμασε μια απο τις δυο και μετά μας λες τη διαφορα...
Και οι δύο collinear είναι πολυ καλές!!!
Καλές κατασκευές-εκπομπές!!!

----------


## electron

Επίσης σε τευχος της ΤΕ του 87 ειχε δημοσιευτει ανάλογο σχέδιο collinear 4  απλών διπόλων καθώς και 4 yagi με προσαρμογή gamma match.

----------

> Χρόνια  πολλά  σε  ολους.
> Παιδια  θελω  βοηθεια  για  επιλογη  κεραιας.Δουλευω  μια  ground  plane  με  3  radials  τα  οποια  εχουν περιπου  135  μοιρες  γωνια  σε  σχεση  με  το  καθετο.Μηπως  αν  τα  radials  ηταν  οριζοντια  (παραλληλα  με  το  εδαφος) θα  ηταν  καλύτερα;.
> Η  αδυναμια  που  εχω  ειναι  η  εξης:Ειμαι  περικυκλωμενος  απο  πολυκατοικιες  και  μετα  απο  πολλες  δοκιμες  με  την ground  plane  και  το  απλο  διπολο  δεν  ειδα  καποια  αισθητη  διαφορα.Τις  τοποθετω  οσο  πιο  ψηλα  μπορω  και  εχω  πολλες  διαλειψεις  σε  ενα  μονο  συγκεκριμενο  πολυκατοικημενο  σημειο  της  πολης  2  χιλιομετρα  μακρυα, ενω  σε  ολα  τα  υπολοιπα  σημεια  κυκλικα  τα  παω  καλα.Φυσικα  ειτε  βγαινω  με  5  βαττ  ειτε  με  35  ειναι  σχεδον  το  ιδιο.(Δυστυχως  αποκλειω  την  τοποθετηση  κατευθυνομενης  διοτι  χτυπαει  στο  ματι  και  χανω  εντελως  την  κυκλικη  εκπομπη  που  ειναι  απαραιτητη).Ποια  προτεινετε  για  εκπομπη  με  λιγο  ενισχυμενη  εκπομπη  προς  μια  κατευθυνση;αν  βαλω  εναν  κατευθυντηρα  στο  καθετο  της  ground  plane(το  εκανα  αλλα  δεν  ειχα  τη  δυνατοτητα  να μετακινω  το  στοιχειο  μπρος  πισω)ειναι  λαθος;
>  και  πως  ειναι  κατασκευασμενη  η  5/8;
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  εκ  των  προτερων  για  τις  απαντησεις.



Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να ξεχασεις παντελως τις Collinear phased arrays αφου οι συγκεκριμενες κεραιες χρειαζονται υψομετρο και ανοιγμα περιβαλλοντα χωρου του σημειου εγκατασταση τους.... Στην δικια σου περιπτωση με ολες αυτες τις πολυκατοικιες τριγυρω σου μαλλον δεν τηρειται κατι τετοιο  :Exclamation:  
Αποψη μου ειναι να παιξεις με μια σοβαρα κατασκευασμενη 5/8λ τοποθετημενη τουλαχιστον 2λ απο το εδαφος. Επισης σημαντικο ειναι να τηρηθη αποσταση >1λ απο πλαϊνα εμποδια/κτιρια... που εχουν μεγαλη απορροφηση ακτινοβολιας... 
Χρησιμοποιησε επισης καλη καθοδο (αν δεν εχεις ηδη) ακομα και αν κοστιζει λιγο παραπανω! Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις "δυσκολου" σημειου εκπομπης καθε ακτινοβολουμενου βαττ μετραει  :Wink:  
Ψαξε για καμμια COMET CFM-95 (5/8λ) στο διαδυκτιο...   :Wink:

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα να εστιάσω την προσοχη στο γεγονός ότι ο συντονισμός της πρέπει να γίνει ακριβως κάτω απο την κεραια ειτε η προσαρμογή γίνει με πηνιο ή με κομμάτι καλώδιο.Σχέδιο 5/8 για τα FM έχει επίσης δημοσιευθει σε παλαιότερο τεύχος της Τεχνικής Εκλόγής.
Στην περιπτωση του φίλου μας αν καταλαβα καλα ζητάμε μια κεραια που να μπορουμε να την σηκώσουμε ψηλα αρα μικρό βάρος και να είναι απολαβής .Η collinear δυο ανοιχτων δίπολων τουλάχιστον όπως την κατασκεύασα στο παρελθόν ήταν πολυ ελαφρια σε σχέση με αντίστοιχες κεραιες του είδους και πηγαινε παραπολύ καλα.Παρόμοιο επίσης σχέδιο collinear 10 διπόλων έχει δημοσιευθεί βέβαια που λόγω υψους δεν με ενδιέφερε να κατασκευάσω.
Τα δυο δίπολα πήγαιναν σαφως καλύτερα σε σχέση με μια 5/8 τουλάχιστον στο γεωγραφικό σημειο που ήθελα να ακουστω.Σε κάθε περιπτωση είναι σχετικό τι πάει καλα και τι όχι διότι εξαρτάται και απο το ραδιοφωνικό δέκτη απο κοντινά ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια, την πυκνότητα ραδιοφωνικων σταθμων στην μπάντα κτλ.Στην Αθήνα αν δεν διαθέτεις πλέον ισχύ δεν μπορεις ακουστεις ή τουλάχιστον να υποθέσεις ότι ακούγεσαι καπου.Το ύψομετρο της περιοχης, κτιριου, ιστου κτλ & τα φυσικά εμπόδια καθοριζει κυριως την εμβέλεια  στα FM.Στα πλαίσια του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου-πειραματισμού & για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους οι ισχείς πρέπει να παραμενουν χαμηλες για να μην ενοχλει κανείς κανένα.

----------

Χωρις να θελω να προκαλεσω... κανεναν (αφου γινεται παρεξηγηση ευκολα εδω) η Collinear διπολων λ/2 (αφου υπαρχουν και αλλου τυπου) ειναι δυστυχως κεραιες που απαιτουν υψομετρικη διαφορα μεγαλυτερη των 300μ απο το γυρω μεσο υψομετρο... Επισης πρεπει να γινει κατανοητο οτι δεν ειναι "πανακεια" η χρηση τετοιας κεραιας οπου και να ειναι... Απο τοτε που μαθαν οι περισσοτεροι τις Collinear ξεχασαν οποιαδηποτε αλλη κεραια! Και αυτο ειναι μεγα λαθος! 
Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που οι επαγγελματικοι σταθμοι μεγαλης ισχυος χρησιμοποιουν collinear αλλα κανενας απο αυτους τους λογους δεν εχει να κανει με εμποδια οπως αυτα που εχει ο φιλος μας... (περιτριγυρω του εχει πολυκατοικιες που ειναι μαλλον ψηλοτερες και σιγουρα πολυ κοντα του...)!

----------


## VAGOURAS

Ευχαριστω  για  τις  συμβουλες  σας  παιδια.Το  μεγαλυτερο  προβλημα  ειναι  οτι  δεν  μπορω  να  εμφανισω  στην  κορυφη  της  οικοδομης  μια  εγκατασταση  με  4  η  εστω  2  διπολα λογω  της  απαγορευσης  εκπομπης  μεσα  σε  πολη' και  φυσικα  φοβαμαι  να  στηθω  στην  ταρατσα  με  πομπο και γεφυρα  για  να  κανω  αυτο  που  πραγματικα  πρεπει (πειραματα  ολη  μερα).Αν  και  οπως  ειπα  τα  5  watt  ειναι  πραγματι  αρκετα  για  την  πολη  μου  και  φυσικα  οχι  επικυνδυνα  για  την  υγεια, (υπαρχουν  20  λινκ  στην  πολη  με  τουλαχιστον  20  βαττ  εκπομπη  το  καθενα  αλλα  κανεις  δεν  μιλαει  γι'αυτα  ουτε  για  τις  κεραιες  της  cosmote-ΟΤΕ,  μενω  στην  επιλογη  μιας  5/8  η  ground  plane.Δεν  ειμαι  ακριβως  περικυκλωμενος  απο  ψηλες  οικοδομες  γιαυτο  και  παω  σχετικα  καλα  στα  περισσοτερα  σημεια  με  ενα  προβλημα  σε  συγκεκριμενη  περιοχη.Μαλλον  θα  σηκωσω  περισσοτερο  την  κεραια  αλλα  δεν  νομιζω  με  2  μετρα  που  μπορω  ακομη  να  εχω  θεαματικα  αποτελεσματα.Απλως  ειπα  μηπως  καποιος  φιλος  δοκιμασε  καποια  κεραια  που  δεν  γνωριζουμε  και  να  μου  πει (ναι  ρε  φιλε  εγω  αγορασα  την  ταδε  μαρκα που ξεσκιζει  στα  δυο  χιλιομετρα  με  εμποδια  και  μετα  δεν  ακουγεσαι  πουθενα) θα  ηταν  οτι  καλυτερο  για  μενα.Φιλιλα  vagouras.

----------


## electron

Kατανοητά τα όσα ζητάς φίλε μου,πάντως να έχεις υπόψην σου ότι τα 2 μέτρα επιπλέον ύψος όσο και αν σου φένεται λίγο φέρνουν αποτέλεσμα.Δοκίμασε το δεν θα χάσεις.

----------


## VAGOURAS

Φιλε  γιάννη  τα  2  μετρα  μαλλον  θα  τα  σηκωσω  αλλα  αυτο  που  με  προβληματιζει  επισης  ειναι  οτι  ναι  μεν ξεφευγω απο  τα  γυρω  κτιρια  αλλα  στο  πυκνοκατοικημενο  σημειο  που  εχω  διαλειψεις  αμφιβαλλω  για  το  αποτελεσμα , ασε  που  ειμαι  και  τελειως  ακαλυπτος  σε  περιπτωση  κεραυνου (το  κατακορυφο  της  ground  plane  θα  ειναι  πλεον  το  ψηλοτερο μεταλο στην  περιοχη  σε  αντιθεση  με  τον  ιστο  που  φερει   διπολα  και  εχει  γειωση).Ποια  ειναι  η  γνωμη  σου ?
Επισης (ασχετο)  μαλλον  ειμαστε  κοντοπατριωτες  αφου  εγω  ειμαι  απο  Σερρες  αλλα  προς  το  παρων  μενω  μακρυα.Εισαι  οντως  απο  Θεσσαλονικη  η  απο  Γιαννενα ? 
Φιλικα Vagouras.........

----------


## minas1000

Νομίζω οτι αφού δεν μπορείς να βάλεις collinear κ.τ.λ.  πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις την κυκλική πόλωση στην κεραία σου.
 Η κυκλική πόλωση (circular) έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι χάνεις 3db αν ο ακροατής σου έχει κάθετη ή οριζόντια πόλωση στην κεραία λήψης του,πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει πια νομίζω γιατί συνήθως ολοι ακούνε με ενα πεταμένο κομμάτι καλωδιάκι σε τυχαία θέση,τα φορητά-walkman-αυτοκίνητα πάλι είναι σε τυχαίες πολώσεις.
 Το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι η κυκλική ακτινοβολεί σε όλα τα επίπεδα,έχει τρομερή κάλυψη σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές,μέσα σε σπίτια κ.τ.λ.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι "ψαγμένοι" ρ/φ σταθμοί χρησιμοποιούν κυκλική πόλωση και γαζώνουν σε περιοχές με σκιά που οι άλλοι σέρνονται.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει κοίτα αυτό    http://members.tripod.com/AMN92/cp_ant.htm   ή  ψάξε γιά circular fm antenna.

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## electron

Βαγγέλη αν υπάρχουν σε ύψος μεγαλύτερα κτήρια γύρω σου δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει προβλημα να τραβήξεις κάποιον κεραυνό,επίσης αν όπως λές ξεπερνάς κάποια εμπόδια με τα 2 επιπλέον μέτρα τότε μπορείς να βάλεις αντί την ομπρέλα ένα απλό δίπολο με την χρήση ballun,και να έχεις μια πολύ καλή κυκλική εκπομπή,όπως ανέφερε και ο minas1000.

edit:Δεν είμαστε κοντοχωριανοί φίλε Βαγγέλη,μας χώριζει πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση.Προφανώς με μπερδεύεις με το φίλο gsmaster.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Επίσης σε τευχος της ΤΕ του 87 ειχε δημοσιευτει ανάλογο σχέδιο collinear 4  απλών διπόλων καθώς και 4 yagi με προσαρμογή gamma match.



καλησπερα σας και χρονια πολλα σε ολους! εχει καποιος το περιοδικο αυτο  με τα σχεδια της collinear 4  απλών διπόλων καθώς και 4 yagi με προσαρμογή gamma match. να μπορεσει να μου τα στηλει? η το περιοδικο αν δεν το χρειαζεται? ευχαριστω!

----------


## aris52

υψος αρα βουνο Βουνο δεν εχει αρα παιξε εκει στη γειτονια καλα ειναι

----------


## radioamateur

> Επίσης σε τευχος της ΤΕ του 87 ειχε δημοσιευτει ανάλογο σχέδιο collinear 4  απλών διπόλων καθώς και 4 yagi με προσαρμογή gamma match.



Το σχέδιο με την κεραία των 4 ανοιχτών διπόλων για την μπάντα των FM το έχει κανείς;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## electron

> Το σχέδιο με την κεραία των 4 ανοιχτών διπόλων για την μπάντα των FM το έχει κανείς;
> Ευχαριστώ



Δημήτρη κάπου το έχω. Αν το βρώ θα το σαρώσω και θα ανέβει εδώ. Ήταν το πρώτο μου τεύχος που αγόρασα.

----------


## radioamateur

> Δημήτρη κάπου το έχω. Αν το βρώ θα το σαρώσω και θα ανέβει εδώ. Ήταν το πρώτο μου τεύχος που αγόρασα.



Όποτε μπορείς Γιάννη. Να 'σαι καλα

----------


## electron

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται παραθέτω το άρθρο της ΤΕ που περιλαμβάνει 10 δίπολα και 4 ημικυκλικής. 

https://gofile.io/?c=2rFEGr

----------

